# Pulling the trigger!



## shooterrick (May 3, 2009)

Sandy and I decided to pull the trigger and lauch this part time endevour on a trial basis.  We are specializing in small group gatherings and do not want to work more than 2 weekends a month.  She ordered buisness cards based on our banner design today.  Final offering is below with several changes from the original concept.  Because we really don't want to fill our our free time prices are set to the high side for the area.


*  816-632-0212 *

*ShooterRicks*

*Smoke-N-Butts BBQ*

What We Do For You
We are all about traditional custom pit smoked BBQ.  It is that low and slow, wood fired pit flavor, using only Pecan and Oak splits that will make your mouth water.  With our secret rubs and injections your guests will be talking about your party for days.  We take the time to grind only the best whole spices to make our seasoning blends.  While you can’t buy the recipes, you will receive as our thanks, 4 ounces of our secret Smoke-N-Butts rub. 

Why do we only service small groups under 75?  I have been asked that question many times.  It is because ShooterRick insists on tradition and quality and because we love what we do.  ShooterRick is a custom smoker not a caterer in the true sense of the word.  We are not capable of handling volume produced generic BBQ and frankly don’t want to.  We do not provide drinks, clean up, and trash haul off.  We will provide fantastic pork butt, brisket, ribs, sausage, and several specialty items.  We can provide sides and picnic place settings consisting of plastic wear, paper plates, and napkins at an additional charge.  We can only do this if we specialize in small group gatherings.      

One thing is certain.  You and your guests will enjoy some world class BBQ that is good enough to eat without sauce.  If sauce is your thing then bring it on; no offense taken.  ShooterRick makes two sauces.  Smoke-N-Butts Meat Candy Sauce, for the folks with a sweet tooth, and Smoke-N-Butts Snake Bite Sauce which is a beer based sauce just spicy enough not to hurt to much but still please the pepper heads in your group. All our sauces are sweetened with pure natural molasses and apple. Again; fresh ground spices are used for flavor and quality.  

*Terms        *
A 60 percent, non refundable deposit is required before booking your event.  This will almost cover our expense if you cancel.  While we will do our best to meet your rescheduling needs, please be aware weather does not constitute an emergency so be prepared to move your event indoors if necessary. 

* We will only reschedule events at no additional charge, if canceled 3 days before the booking.  Since we begin preparation days in advance, a* 30% rebooking charge will apply if canceled with less than 3 days notice.  This charge must be paid before rebooking and the balance due must be paid in advance.

Under normal circumstances the balance of payment is expected the day of the event.  Because it sometimes takes as long as 12 hours to slow smoke large cuts of meat such as brisket, we only book one event on any available day.  


(Prices are subject to change without notice. A trip charge will be added outside a 35 mile radius of .99 cents per mile one way)

*Custom Smoking Service*

*Packages*
*(All basic packages includes dinner rolls and Smoke-N-Butts BBQ Sauce)*

*Smoke-N-Butts pulled pork package*:
Enough pulled pork to feed 20-25 pig hungry folks at about 1/3 lbs a serving:
$250.00 =  $10.00 per plate
With 2 sides: Choose from Snake Bitten Wicked beans, potato salad, cob corn or slaw:
$307.00 =  $12.28 per plate

*Beautiful brisket package: *
Mouth watering tender brisket to feed 20-25 beef lovers at about 1/3 lbs a serving:
$325.00 =  $13.00 per plate
With 2 sides as above:
$397.00 =  $15.88 per plate

*Fallin off the bone suckin good rib package: *
12 St. Louis style racks guaranteed to please 24 rib fanatics:  
$*311.28 =   $12.97 per plate *
With 2 sides as above:
$375.00 = $15.00 per plate

(Mix half packages for multiple meat orders)   




*Specialty Add-ons*

Add 4 lbs of sausage hot or mild to any package for $35.00

Armadillo Eggs (Italian sausage balls with Mozzarella Centers) $37.00 per dozen

Custom cured and smoked pork loin bacon (Canadian Style). Minimum 2 week lead time required.  Call for price per lb with minimum order of 4 lbs.  

(Picnic service at cost plus a $10 service fee.) Includes paper plates, plastic wear, and napkins


----------



## mikey (May 3, 2009)

I wish you & yours much success in your new venture. Should be a big hit!


----------



## rivet (May 3, 2009)

Good plan. There is much money at that price point. You can do real well setting your standard there, and word of mouth. Provide top notch food, service and personality, and you will have folks beating down your doors for your business. There is a lot of money to be made in making good food.

Best of luck to you. I think you have a solid plan and a good idea. Make it happen!


----------



## travcoman45 (May 3, 2009)

Good luck Rick, hope it works out fer yall!


----------



## morkdach (May 3, 2009)

best of luck rich but i know you'll do great as you put a lot thought & time in this.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 3, 2009)

Looks good to me Rick. Hope it turns out great.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 3, 2009)

Good luck Rick and Sandy!


----------



## erain (May 4, 2009)

good luck to ya on your endeavor!!! like how you start small and state you that tradition and quality are #1. hope it keeps ya active on the forum and those secret rubs and injections aint too secret lol!!! good luck again!!!


----------



## cman95 (May 4, 2009)

Good deal Rick, I wish you luck in your new endeavor!


----------



## ronp (May 4, 2009)

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## gnubee (May 4, 2009)

Wow good luck in this Rick and Sandy. I know you'll be busier than a one armed paper hanger especially at first but some qview of one of your events would be nice if you could squeeze it in. Hint hint....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





$10-$15 bux a plate for top quality Q delivered, seems reasonable to me. I don't know about serving 75 or more people a plate of Snake Bitten Wicked beans though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL


----------



## irishteabear (May 4, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck, Rick. It looks great to me!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 4, 2009)

Good luck to you guys.  Hope to do that someday also...retirement is 11 years away.  Plenty of time to perfect it.


----------



## beer (May 19, 2009)

I wish you the best, sounds like you have a great plan going! We might be doing something similar here in Austin, so its always inspiring to see fellow smokers take the plunge. Keep us posted on how it all turns out!


----------



## txbbqman (May 19, 2009)

Good Luck Rick, hope all works out well for you

Let us know how it works out


----------



## azrocker (May 19, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck sounds like something I would like to do if I was brave enough


----------



## rickw (May 19, 2009)

From one Rick to another, I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## shooterrick (May 20, 2009)

Because of concrete not poured until friday and bad forcast for saturday, I agreed to postpone the cook until next weekend.  Since I don't have any other plans for that weekend I agreed as long as they paid the balance due now since all meat was bought.  They happily agreed and the meat is in the freezer.  Will try and take some pics of the event as long as the customer does'nt mind.  

Rick


----------



## ronp (May 21, 2009)

Looking forward to it Rick.


----------



## smokeguy (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 21, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures. Good luck.


----------



## carpetride (May 21, 2009)

Go Get'em Rick!


----------



## shooterrick (May 21, 2009)

thanks for all the well wishes everyone.  I cannot stress enough the need to be a people person if you are going to do this on a larger scale than I.  This venture is kinda just getting our feet wet to see how it goes.  One thing I have learned so far is that folks will pay for good Q and it is your job to make them happy about it!  A outgoing and preferably humorous persona will go along way and delivering what you promise will seal the deal.  If you can establish a FUNNNNNNN image you will sell lots of Q as long as you deliver as promised.


----------



## garlic (May 22, 2009)

That is our plan as well. My business partner and I have been doing this for 5 years now and still enjoy doing custom events. The people aspect is possibly one of the most important parts of doing small personal caterings. We will do events as small as 10 or as many as 500, all with the same attitude and great eats. I have a following of Vegetablearians that enjoy the "vegetarian" friendly things we will cook for them. I personally rationalise beef as a veggie (They eat grass, right? , grass is a vegetable, right? it is green so it must count). Have fun with the adventure and never compromise and ALWAYS keep it fun, cause if it is not, it usually is not worth doing. Our slogan is "A little *BS* goes along way". So have fun with it. we do.


----------

